# Central NY Herf



## Lions (Nov 2, 2005)

We are having a herf and I was hoping I could meet up with some Locals that I don't know , we are all fogs and vets of sorts from different boards but part of the same Brotherhood!!


We are planning on meeting at:

Edward Thomas Cigar 
104 Limestone Plz, Fayetteville, NY 
315-637-1688 

ON:

Sunday Feb.25 2007 around 12:00 pm


Everyone is welcome it would be nice to meet some fine B/Sotl from the area!! :cb 

There are 6 people so far from Utica to Rochester NY Attending  

Eddie


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Crap! Didnt read this in time or I would have interestd! Oh well try to catch you guys next time!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

rharris said:


> Crap! Didnt read this in time or I would have interestd! Oh well try to catch you guys next time!


:tpd: Just saw this thread. Maybe next time around. I hope you all had a good time.


----------

